# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Viruse Kompjuterike në Reklama

## skipetar

Sapo e vërejta se një prej reklamave në forum kërkonte me e instalu një (gjoja) "plugin" që është virusi "WhiteSmoke"

----------

